# HBO GO available on TouchPad now



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Just what the topic says, HBO GO is now available for our touchpads. Noticed this article on Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/02/hbo-go-android-tablet-update/

Happy HBOing!


----------



## ClayDavis (Oct 12, 2011)

all i get is an error message and force close


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, mine does that too "Unknown Error" and closes, but it's available!  Sorry... I guess we should bring this to the attention of the devs so maybe they can whip up a fix.


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

Working for me


----------



## NewbyJE (Jan 19, 2012)

Working for me as well, but I did have to do the switching apps routine the first few times.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, oddly enough it's working fine for me today, maybe they made some updates on their servers or something. This makes me so happy, I've wanted this app since I first switched over from CM7... I can die a happy man now.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

At first, with the phone app, (side loaded apk) was somewhat operational with a switch to desktop and back. Then I got an update to the tablet app earlier this month, from Google Play. It was only partially working with problems switching from full sceen to window.

I have since loaded Officail Nightly 20120708 and all is good. It's almost the same experience as you can get from the iPad app.

Sadly Max Go has not been updated, but my side loaded phone app is still operational.


----------

